
Federal Reserve sees demand for cash after money market jolt - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/daf6a50e-d9ec-11e9-8f9b-77216ebe1f17
======
paganel
Lots of people commenting in yesterday’s thread that this is normal and that
there’s nothing to worry about, I for one am pretty nervous, this very
sentence alone: “The Fed had not previously used its repurchase agreement
auction mechanism outside of small tests since the financial crisis in 2008”
scaries the hell out of me, as do all those commenters I mentioned above
basically saying “this time is different”.

